# Anyone tried Florel on Black Walnut?



## ORclimber (Feb 27, 2004)

Has anyone used Florel or other fruit inhibitors on black walnut? I just gave a bid on removing a big one (45" dbh). The customer is tired of dealing with the nuts. I'd like to call them back with plan B.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 28, 2004)

I've read about using it and NAA, the former has a short window when the flowers can be interupted, the latter will shrivel up the imiture fruit.

Any control will be a crop reduction, not elimination. 45 feet would be problematic for spraying and there are the drift issues.


----------

